# HDD Hitzeproblem



## Pitchblack (10. Juli 2004)

Hi Community!

Was kann ich gegen eine Überhitzung der Festplatte tun? Mein Rechner stürtzt alle paar Stunden ab. Als ich das Gehäuse öffnete und einzelne Komponenten überprüft habe, habe ich gemerkt dass die HDD extrem heiß wurde. 
Lohnt sich da ein Heatpipe System? Gibt es alternativen?


----------



## JoKne (10. Juli 2004)

Kannst auch nen einfachen HDD Kühler kaufen, also einen Lüfter. Bekommste schon für 3 Euro, oder weniger. Ansonsten  könntest einfach nen normalen 80er Lüfter einbauen und den auf die HDD richen, müsste auch reichen.

Hängt natürlich alles davon ab wie heiß deine HDD denn wird.

Evtl. liegt es aber auch einfach daran das z.B. 2 HDD´s übereinander liegen und sich deshalb die Luft staut oder das aus sonstigen gründen die Luft nicht abweichen kann, da solltest dann eben für Platz um die Festplatte sorgen.

Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht was du machen könntest.


----------



## mieserpisser (9. August 2004)

Also wenn ich da auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben darf, ich habe meine Festplatten einfach mit Gummibändern in die freien 5 1/4 Zoll Einschübe meines Tower gehängt. Das hatte 2 Effekte zurfolge

1. Der PC wurde merklich leiser (man hört nur etwas wenn darauf zugegriffen wird)
2. Die Temperatur der Platten liegt jetzt nur 4°C über der Innenraumtemperatur (im Schnitt 32°C)


----------



## sorgenkind (9. August 2004)

hallo,

ich habe eine wd mit 10k umdrehungen. Die festplatte wird mit 2 Lüftern gekühlt. Momentane Temperatur: 28.5°C. Immer gut kühlen ist meine Antwort.


----------

